# Stealing Windows credentials using Google Chrome



## Deejay100six

> Security researcher Bosko Stankovic recently published an article explaining how an attacker could use Chrome, the SMB file sharing protocol, and Windows Explorer Shell Command File to steal victims credentials.


https://blog.malwarebytes.com/cyber...good-reason-to-disable-superfluous-protocols/


----------



## Corday

Definitely disable SMBv1


----------

